# speedcube.co.uk Worldwide Shipping



## andyt1992 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey, I am currently looking into worldwide shipping for www.speedcube.co.uk
So far i have found that it works out at around £1.90 - £2.10 for most cubes to most countries. So would anyone out of the UK be interested in shipping to their countries?


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 23, 2010)

I would. (I might want to buy the New Type A III.


----------



## killface (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd order an F, FII and AIII to the US if you offered it any time soon.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 23, 2010)

How does tomorrow sound for you? America is first on the list then europe will follow.


----------



## killface (Feb 23, 2010)

Sounds good to me. 

Are you going to update your site to indicate the changes? I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 23, 2010)

Can you make an option for the prices to be in USD, how fast is the shipping? I'm interested in a floppy cube.


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 23, 2010)

I would buy in a heartbeat, Andy, keep up your awesome work.
You seem to be serious about it, as you've purchased a domain, 
and gotten a large stock. So, yeah.


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 24, 2010)

I would indeed be interested in your quality products and reasonable shipping to the US.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 24, 2010)

i will try my best to make the site viewable in USD aswell as GBP and will notify you all of the changes to the sites delivery here.


----------



## DaBear (Feb 24, 2010)

i would have had i not ordered from c4y awhile ago....especially with the vinyl stickers....are they like the ones c4y had awhile back?(skidproofs is what i think they called em)


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 24, 2010)

DaBear said:


> i would have had i not ordered from c4y awhile ago....especially with the vinyl stickers....are they like the ones c4y had awhile back?(skidproofs is what i think they called em)



Vinyl is what cubesmith carries I'm pretty sure....they work quite nice on my cube anyhoo (the cubesmith vinyl, no anecdote for these ones, but they seem to be very similar).


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 24, 2010)

Where are the stickers from?


----------



## DaBear (Feb 24, 2010)

idk....they may not have been vinyl....all i remember is i liked em and c4y threw in an extra set for free so i only have 2 said sets left and im saving em for when i find my favorite cube


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 24, 2010)

I mean the ones in the store.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 24, 2010)

Mine are basically the same as cubesmiths stickers but with no logo sticker just plain white.

Also i have added shipping to the US and Canada for £1.92 for 1 Cube.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 24, 2010)

Do you buy them from cubesmith? or you wholesaler?


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 24, 2010)

wholesaler, but he uses the same vinyl as cubesmith. meaning their suppliers of vinyl are the same so in effect the stickers are the same.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 24, 2010)

Will you be adding some way to view the prices in USD anytime soon?


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 24, 2010)

Im trying to find a way to do this, its hard because the exchange rates change by the minute.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 24, 2010)

shipping fee sounds great
i think Irish people would be interested in it as if there are more and more Irish cubers


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 24, 2010)

Shipping to ireland i hear you say? Consider it done within the hour


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 24, 2010)

Done with 55 Minutes left to spare


----------



## killface (Feb 24, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Also i have added shipping to the US and Canada for £1.92 for 1 Cube.



Order placed, as promised 

What type of shipping are you using?


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you very much! I'll be ordering with my next installment of my allowance (a type F II, I'm excited to get a non Rubik's brand cube).


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 24, 2010)

killface said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Also i have added shipping to the US and Canada for £1.92 for 1 Cube.
> ...



Order has been packaged and is ready for the mail in the morning. On the royal mail website it said Airmail standard (3-5 days) but I am not sure they'll arrive on your doorstep in 3 - 5 days as they have to clear customs in the US. Please let me know how long shipping takes as i am not sure on how long these things take to clear customs etc.
Thanks for ordering,
Andy
(www.speedcube.co.uk)


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 24, 2010)

gamemeister27 said:


> Thank you very much! I'll be ordering with my next installment of my allowance (a type F II, I'm excited to get a non Rubik's brand cube).



FII is a great choice of cube, my personal favourite, i am using one atm for speedcubing but am waiting for cubesmith bright stickers to arrive for mine.


----------



## killface (Feb 25, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Order has been packaged and is ready for the mail in the morning. On the royal mail website it said Airmail standard (3-5 days) but I am not sure they'll arrive on your doorstep in 3 - 5 days as they have to clear customs in the US. Please let me know how long shipping takes as i am not sure on how long these things take to clear customs etc.
> Thanks for ordering,
> Andy
> (www.speedcube.co.uk)



Cool, I'll definitely let you know when I get it. I'm sure it'll only be a few days. Customs usually isn't a big deal. 

BTW thanks for opening up the shipping to other places. Do you have any plans to increase your inventory?


----------



## DaBear (Feb 25, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> killface said:
> 
> 
> > andyt1992 said:
> ...



yea customs never actually takes that long....i've ordered from c4y in china twice and both times got my orders in under 48 hours


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 26, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> gamemeister27 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you very much! I'll be ordering with my next installment of my allowance (a type F II, I'm excited to get a non Rubik's brand cube).
> ...



Just ordered it now! Thanks for the very reasonable international shipping.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Feb 27, 2010)

Yep, I would be interested. I'm in South Africa


----------



## killface (Mar 2, 2010)

killface said:


> I'll definitely let you know when I get it.



I received my cubes yesterday (Monday Mar 1). They were sent the previous Thursday so that's only 3 business days from the UK to Mid US. Not too bad imo.

I'm sending a couple of people your way Andy.


----------



## DT546 (Mar 2, 2010)

killface said:


> killface said:
> 
> 
> > I'll definitely let you know when I get it.
> ...



it sounds like your sending people to kill him


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 2, 2010)

killface said:


> killface said:
> 
> 
> > I'll definitely let you know when I get it.
> ...



Glad your order came fast enough. Hope you enjoy your cubes, and thanks for sending people my way!


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 2, 2010)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Yep, I would be interested. I'm in South Africa



Shipping added within the next 30 mins.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 3, 2010)

Shipping to south africa has now been added.


----------



## gamemeister27 (Mar 3, 2010)

killface said:


> killface said:
> 
> 
> > I'll definitely let you know when I get it.
> ...



Mine should be here tomorrow then! I'm so excited to try my first diy.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 3, 2010)

type F-II, you say? you won't be dissapointed. except for teh caps, but those can be fixed. very well balanced cube.


i might order from you, andy. your shipping and cube prices are great


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 3, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> type F-II, you say? you won't be dissapointed. except for teh caps, but those can be fixed. very well balanced cube.
> 
> 
> i might order from you, andy. your shipping and cube prices are great



there should be some more cubes added when they arrive, from the top of my head:
mini QJ
SQ-1
Ghost hands
Lanlan 2x2x2
Fisher cubes


----------



## teller (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll give you a try...I just ordered a couple of F-II's.

I like how painless your checkout process was...I didn't have to register or anything.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 3, 2010)

teller said:


> I'll give you a try...I just ordered a couple of F-II's.
> 
> I like how painless your checkout process was...I didn't have to register or anything.



Packaged for you, will be posted first thing in the morning.
Enjoy your cubes,
Andy


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 4, 2010)

MINI QJ's ARE IN STOCK!!!
Square 1 
Fisher
Lanlan 2x2x2
Ghosthand
+ more to follow!


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 4, 2010)

also would anyone be interested in cubesmith stickers/tiles?


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 5, 2010)

I'd get some cubes. I live in Portugal aka Nowhereville. Hypothetically, how much would the shipping be?

EDIT: Tiles would be GR8. Especially if they are about the same price as Cubesmith.


----------



## blakedacuber (Mar 5, 2010)

r_517 said:


> shipping fee sounds great
> i think Irish people would be interested in it as if there are more and more Irish cubers



like me


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 5, 2010)

Khartaras said:


> I'd get some cubes. I live in Portugal aka Nowhereville. Hypothetically, how much would the shipping be?
> 
> EDIT: Tiles would be GR8. Especially if they are about the same price as Cubesmith.



postage to portugal would be around £1.95 for a single cube + about 40p for every cube on top of that. If you want me to add shipping to portugal just post here and it'll be done within the hour.


----------



## Parity (Mar 5, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> MINI QJ's ARE IN STOCK!!!
> Square 1
> Fisher
> Lanlan 2x2x2
> ...



Don't see them.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't think the cubesmith tiles and stickers would work, unless they cheap. Cubesmith offers free shipping if over 15 dollars. If you could sell tiles for like 6 bucks and stickers like 2 bucks, they'd probably buy it, but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 6, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Khartaras said:
> 
> 
> > I'd get some cubes. I live in Portugal aka Nowhereville. Hypothetically, how much would the shipping be?
> ...



Yes, I would love shipping to here! However, I can only order cubes in ~2 weeks, i just ordered stuff from popbuying last week


----------



## DT546 (Mar 6, 2010)

are the mini QJ's tiled or stickered?


----------



## gamemeister27 (Mar 6, 2010)

Recieved my FII today, and it's awesome! About 6 business days from the UK to MN for only a couple of bucks in shipping!


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 7, 2010)

Parity said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > MINI QJ's ARE IN STOCK!!!
> ...



Sorry, I meant that the QJ's are in stock and these puzzles are to follow with more. :s

@DT the mini QJ's are stickered.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 7, 2010)

gamemeister27 said:


> Recieved my FII today, and it's awesome! About 6 business days from the UK to MN for only a couple of bucks in shipping!





killface said:


> I received my cubes yesterday (Monday Mar 1). They were sent the previous Thursday so that's only 3 business days from the UK to Mid US. Not too bad imo.
> 
> I'm sending a couple of people your way Andy.



Thanks for your orders and for posting your experience here.



killface said:


> BTW thanks for opening up the shipping to other places. Do you have any plans to increase your inventory?



Yes see a couple of posts back, sorry for the slow reply only just seen the question.


----------



## killface (Mar 9, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Yes see a couple of posts back, sorry for the slow reply only just seen the question.



Oh np, I've been keeping an eye on your shop and this thread so, I saw it


----------



## teller (Mar 14, 2010)

It took about a week for my F-II's to get over here to the Eastern U.S. Not bad at all for the price. Thumbs up!


----------

